# import image gray box



## fotopaint (Sep 30, 2011)

I just loaded Lightroom and cannot open raw images.  Raw images will show as a gray box.  I have recalibrated monitor it every option on IMac without success. 

Thank you for any suggestions.   Dean


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Dean 

Gray previews are usually a sign of a bad monitor profile. Can you please give us some more information:

How do you calibrate your monitor?
Can you import photos at all
If so, can you see the image in the develop module?
What happens if you select an image in Grid view and choose "Render standard size previews"?
Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Dean, welcome to the forum!

One other question to add to Beat's list - what about JPEGs?  Can you see those?


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for warm welcome and help.  
All images appear to import, and JPEGs can be seen.  RAW images show as a plain gray box with the message "preview unavailable for this file" and photo number at bottom( "DSC 0221.nef" ).

Imac has a screen calibrator. I tried every different setting without any change. Beat asked about the Develop module and Grid View which stump me for now.  A Lightroom instruction book should arrive soon and I hope to respond to Beat's questions.  Thank you all.  Dean


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2011)

Which camera have the files come from fotopaint?

When Beat asked about Develop module, just click Develop and see if it shows up there.  It's up in the top right hand corner, along with Library, Slideshow, Print and Web.


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 6, 2011)

Camera is a Nikon D7000.  The Develop module will import Jpeg but not the RAW (NEF).  "Files are from a camera which is not recognized by the RAW format support in LR."  I downloaded most recent version, but still no support.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you upload a sample Raw image (i.e. to www.yousendit.com) and post a link to it here?

Beat


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Beat,
https://dropbox.yousendit.com/deantrew

See if this works.  Dean


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 6, 2011)

Dean, I cannot access the file this way, the link you posted serves to put pictures into your dropbox, not to get them. Can you send the file to yourself using www.yousendit.com and post a link to the download page here?

Beat


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 7, 2011)

Beat, This link works on my computer.  Thank you for your patience and help.
https://rcpt.yousendit.com/1247819900/b74cd73337428674a40d2f35e1429f74


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you definitely on 3.5, as per your profile?  File imports ok here.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 7, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> File imports ok here.


Same here, even on LR3.3.

Could it be you are not RUNNING the latest version of LR, although you have it installed?

Can you post a screen shot of the panel showing the error?

Beat


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 8, 2011)

Beat - That's it. I was not running version 3.5.  It works now.  Thank you!  Dean


----------



## fotopaint (Oct 8, 2011)

Victoria, Thank you too.  Am enjoying your book. Dean


----------



## b_gossweiler (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad to hear that, Dean 

And thanks for reporting back!

Beat


----------



## Mousseau (Feb 16, 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem as Dean.
I have run LR before, without any major issues, but this in just becoming frustrating.
I have read other forums suggesting to change the color management settings, but those have not worked for me either.
I'm also running 3.6 (or so it tells me), but cannot figure out how to fix it. 
Any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike,

Welcome!

Your problem likely isn't the one that Dean had. Could you give us an account of what you're seeing, along with any error messages you're getting. Without your exact symptoms, it's hard to diagnose what's wrong.

Hal


----------



## Mousseau (Feb 17, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Mike,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> ...



Hal, thanks For the welcome. When I go to upload my pictures from my card (cter has an internal card read) all my picture boxes are greyed out with the message "preview unavailable for file" when I try to import them I have the white box pop up with the list of files aot able to upload.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 17, 2012)

Mike,

What camera are you trying to import from? Are these images raw or JPEG?

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Mike,
> 
> What camera are you trying to import from? Are these images raw or JPEG?
> 
> Hal


Further questions:
using the built-in card reader, can you copy the images onto the HD and will LR let you import these? If the images on the card are JPEGs, Are you able to view the copied images using Windows Picture viewer?


----------



## Mousseau (Feb 22, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Further questions:
> using the built-in card reader, can you copy the images onto the HD and will LR let you import these? If the images on the card are JPEGs, Are you able to view the copied images using Windows Picture viewer?



Clee, I've tried copying the images to my desktop and importing them from there, still no luck.
I've also tried formatting my cards to the same outcome 
this is what i get.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 22, 2012)

You need to answer Hal's earlier question. What camera are you importing from....if we take those messages at their face value, the camera is not supported. So what camera is it?


----------



## Mousseau (Feb 23, 2012)

I shoot wit ha T3i


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks. Lightroom support for the T3i was introduced with Lightroom 3.4, so if you are indeed using 3.6 there should be no problem. And you are definitely running 3.6? Go to Help>About Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 and confirm that 3.6 is indeed the version number showing in the top right-hand corner of the resulting display. See this screenshot:


----------



## Mousseau (Mar 1, 2012)

I have downloaded 3.6 three times nwo, it's still telling me i am only running 3.0


----------



## fotopaint (Sep 30, 2011)

I just loaded Lightroom and cannot open raw images.  Raw images will show as a gray box.  I have recalibrated monitor it every option on IMac without success. 

Thank you for any suggestions.   Dean


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 1, 2012)

Mousseau said:


> I have downloaded 3.6 three times nwo, it's still telling me i am only running 3.0



Where are you looking to see what version you are running. Check the Help tab from the menu bar and select "About Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" a popup screen will show what version you are using. If not then maybe you have downloaded the update, but have you run the install.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 1, 2012)

Mousseau said:


> I have downloaded 3.6 three times nwo, it's still telling me i am only running 3.0



Dumb question: Have you run the installer after downloading it?

Beat


----------

